# Happy Birthday jusnikki!



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday!

Hope it's a good one!


----------



## spork (Dec 2, 2011)

Party!  Pop the bubbly for nikki!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2011)

Have a happy day kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, Nikki!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nikki.

Josie


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 2, 2011)

Many happy returns, Nicki !


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

happy b-day, nikki.  make it a great big party!  you know how to do it, nik!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 2, 2011)

*Roses Are Red....
Violets can be tricky....
Hope your day is awesome....
Happy 'burtday' Nikki!!!*


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate when I have to follow one of Uncle Bob's wonderful poems! 

Nikki, I hope your day is as special as you are.  

Oh, what flavour was/is your birthday cake?


----------



## jusnikki (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you all sooo much!! It's been a good day. I always say anytime I'm alive, breathing, and in my right mind (though some may beg to differ), it's a good day. 

Alas, there will be no party. Been with my mom all week in the hospital. She just got out yesterday and blessed to be doing well. So I'll be relaxing with my hubby tonight. And eating cake that he doesn't know I know about yet, lol. Vanilla cake, butter cream frosting. 

Again thank you all for taking the time to wish me a happy birthday. 

And thank you for your poem uncle bob, 
It was as sweet as buttered corn on a cob.

Muah!!!!!! To all of ya's!!!!!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nikki! Hope it was a good one.


----------

